# Do You Need Help Studying In Medical School?



## Ankify (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey Docs, 

When I started my program I had a lot of trouble memorizing a lot of things which is a lot of medicine as we all know. Then I was introduced to a flashcard making app with a builtin algorithm that works to time your reviews, called ANKI that absolutely is an amazing creation! It helps you remember almost anything through spaced repetition and it is absolutely more effective than any other method. 


There is only 1 problem with it: *Making cards takes a long time*!! So for this solution I am offering to make cards for you. You will have to send me your powerpoint or lectures preferably with lecture objectives if you have, and I will keep them extremely secure and send you back cards tailored to your lectures so you can ace your exams! 


Send me an email at *ankify* if you need some help. at outlook.com



Cheers


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

if any medical student want a help for medical exam then follow best medical blogs and social medical profile and also check previous years exam papers. That is best for every student.


----------

